# Portland is early this year.  Around the 14 of June if you are getting there early.



## Goldenrod1 (Mar 30, 2021)

There must be a website.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 30, 2021)

I’m planning to go, providing C-19 doesn’t shut it down. The wanderlust is overflowing!


----------



## JOEL (Mar 31, 2021)

Going!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 31, 2021)

These dates put me out; it seems to be the year of the big date shuffle.  Here is the website:  https://vintagemotorbikeclub.org/event/2021-show/?event_date=2021-06-16


----------



## detroitbike (Apr 1, 2021)

The end of July was perfect last year...


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 1, 2021)

detroitbike said:


> The end of July was perfect last year...



agreed.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Apr 2, 2021)

I had a great time last year and every year ,one of my favorite bike shows ,,I cant see why it cant go on,,


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 2, 2021)

Before I get all excited, which Portland are you speaking of?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 2, 2021)

barneyguey said:


> Before I get all excited, which Portland are you speaking of?



Indiana!


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 3, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Indiana!



Darn! I was hoping it was Portland Oregon. Barry


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 3, 2021)

barneyguey said:


> Darn! I was hoping it was Portland Oregon. Barry



Only a few more tanks of gas Barry!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 3, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Only a few more tanks of gas Barry!



Or a little longer flight. Fly on. Razin.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Apr 3, 2021)

We will hitch Portland, Indiana to our bikes and move it across the country, just for you.


----------



## JOEL (Apr 6, 2021)

So what are the dates?


----------



## ricobike (Apr 6, 2021)

JOEL said:


> So what are the dates?








						2021 VMBC Meet - Vintage Motor Bike Club
					

The 2021 Vintage Motor Bike Club Meet has been scheduled for June 16-19 in Portland Indiana. We hope to see everyone there!




					vintagemotorbikeclub.org
				




From the website:  The 2021 Vintage Motor Bike Club Meet has been scheduled for June 16-19 in Portland Indiana. We hope to see everyone there!


----------



## JOEL (Apr 6, 2021)

I wouldn't miss it.


----------



## detroitbike (Apr 8, 2021)

All nearby rooms almost sold out.
Call hotel direct if the WEB shows they're booked


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 8, 2021)

It’s worth the trip. I sold a lot of the stuff I brought, even 200 pounds of lead that a renter left me, much to the chagrin of the buyer’s wife who sat in the golf cart arms crossed. Great meet!


----------



## detroitbike (Apr 15, 2021)

Everyone readjust your vacation days. I’ll bet this meet is HUGE this year. 
 COVID should be over by then ...... 
  Except for Michigan


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 25, 2021)

Anyone know why they decided to move it earlier?  After years of being in late July?!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 25, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Anyone know why they decided to move it earlier?  After years of being in late July?!



They just playin us Cabers to see if any body noticed. Guess it worked.


----------



## JOEL (Apr 26, 2021)

The hotels in Portland are scary, except for the one that is overpriced. They have showers onsite. Best to camp.


----------



## barneyguey (May 6, 2021)

Bump


----------



## ricobike (May 21, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Anyone know why they decided to move it earlier?  After years of being in late July?!



I think this answers your question:





__





						Cushman Club of America
					

The Cushman Club of America will hold their 39th Annual Meet in Coldwater, Michigan, June 7th through the 11th, 2021.




					www.coldwatercountry.com
				




The next Cushman Club of America National meet will be in Coldwater, Michigan, June 7 – 11, 2021. Of note: is the fact that VMBC has moved their meet in Portland, IN, to June 16 through 19 to make it convenient for our members to attend both meets while in the area.


----------



## JOEL (Jun 2, 2021)

This is coming up very soon. Early birds will be pulling in the weekend of the 12th (if not sooner). I have a very good load this time!


----------



## JOEL (Jun 9, 2021)

Looks like PERFECT Weather !!! Who's going?


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Jun 9, 2021)

I will try to come and have a CABE shirt on.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Jun 9, 2021)

JOEL said:


> The hotels in Portland are scary, except for the one that is overpriced. They have showers onsite. Best to camp.




I have a bed in my seat-gutted extended bus van.  Note: they are cheap church vans and they hold a ton while covered from the weather.  I am not a fan of trucks.


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 9, 2021)

I’ll be there! This guy tried to block me from getting there last year when I was just about there!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 9, 2021)

Goldenrod1 said:


> I will try to come and have a CABE shirt on.



Were did you come up with a Cabe shirt? Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 9, 2021)

Maskadeo said:


> I’ll be there! This guy tried to block me from getting there last year when I was just about there! View attachment 1426837



Poor trucker forgot how to do a Button Hook turn on those narrow roads. Rookie mistake for sure. Keep On Truckin. Razin.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 9, 2021)

Maskadeo said:


> I’ll be there! This guy tried to block me from getting there last year when I was just about there! View attachment 1426837



Same thing happened on the back from Napoleon to the old MLC a few years ago to me. Luckily he didn't get in that bad and was out in about ten minutes. It still probably cost me a  couple good deals! V/r Shawn


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 9, 2021)

I think @badbob Bob Snyder gets to the meets early and then calls rookie truck drivers to flock the perimeter and go off the road so us casual hobbyist are delayed while he snatches up all the good deals...Just a theory! Wait! More of a hypothesis! 😝


----------



## John G04 (Jun 9, 2021)

Wish I could make it, first time at ML was a blast. Take lots of pics everyone


----------



## Tino (Jun 9, 2021)

What is everyone bringin?


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 9, 2021)

Tino said:


> What is everyone bringin?



PARTS, PARTS AND MORE PARTS!!!!!


----------



## JOEL (Jun 9, 2021)

One of the best loads I have ever had.


----------



## fatbike (Jun 14, 2021)

barneyguey said:


> Darn! I was hoping it was Portland Oregon. Barry



I have a buddy who never specifies which either. this one you probably know about coming up soon outside of Portland Oregon.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 14, 2021)

JOEL said:


> One of the best loads I have ever had.



pics


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 14, 2021)

fatbike said:


> I have a buddy who never specifies which either. this one you probably know about coming up soon outside of Portland Oregon.
> 
> View attachment 1429692



I didn't know about that. I wish I would've planned for it. Thank you for posting it. Has it been around for long?

It's pretty easy to confuse me! Ha Ha Ha


----------



## fatbike (Jun 14, 2021)

barneyguey said:


> I didn't know about that. I wish I would've planned for it. Thank you for posting it. Has it been around for long?
> 
> It's pretty easy to confuse me! Ha Ha Ha



First one. I hear spots are getting filled. Hopefully it becomes a consistent swap. With Iron Ranch gone, we really do not have much anymore in Oregon area or NW in general. Seems to be a new surge of possibilities coming up locally. A buddy of mine is at or was at the Indiana Portland swap. He will join me at Keizer one.

be on the lookout for a revised monthly ride in Portland. Check the forums for Lucky Lab ride.

Hope all who attended the Indiana event had fun.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 14, 2021)

That's great! I hope it's a good swap meet. We do need one with the other ones going away.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 15, 2021)

fatbike said:


> I have a buddy who never specifies which either. this one you probably know about coming up soon outside of Portland Oregon.
> 
> View attachment 1429692



Wish i was closer , i would go. Sounds like a good one. RideOn. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 15, 2021)

barneyguey said:


> That's great! I hope it's a good swap meet. We do need one with the other ones going away.



Barry, going to an antique engine show this weekend in Plainfield and hope to snag a bike or some cool parts. I'll keep an eye out for that Wisco head badge for ya. Razin. P.S., Happy Fathers Day.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 15, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Barry, going to an antique engine show this weekend in Plainfield and hope to snag a bike or some cool parts. I'll keep an eye out for that Wisco head badge for ya. Razin. P.S., Happy Fathers Day.



Thank you! I appreciate that. Unfortunately we don't have any swap meets to speak of around the Couer D' alene or Spokane area.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 15, 2021)

barneyguey said:


> Thank you! I appreciate that. Unfortunately we don't have any swap meets to speak of around the Couer D' alene or Spokane area.



We have a few around here, but it's kinda Slim Pickins around here too. Lots of bike Buddys though. Have better luck at the Hot Rod/ Rocka billy shows.


----------

